# plex audio sync



## techpro2004 (Oct 14, 2019)

I found another bug with my tivo edge. When using the plex app, the audio and video are way out of sync. To me this is not as important as the tivo2go bug but is still an issue for me. I am not sure if I should write about it here or on the plex forums. Thanks.


----------

